# Looking for SA P9C 9mm magazines



## jlozano (Nov 25, 2016)

New user to this forum. I live in California and need to get 10 rd mags for my SA P9C 9mm. Ive read of other possible magazines fitting this gun. Has anyone used CZ 75 compact magazines on a SA p9c?


----------

